# Baby girl



## nubeegirl59 (Feb 27, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just adorable!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Aaaw!!!  Absolutely LOVE her spots!!! :lovey: What a little cutie she is! :dazed:


----------



## ndwarf (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh, she is simply gorgeous!! I WANT HER!!!!!!!!! What is her name?


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh, she's a pretty girl!!!


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Aww she's gorgeous!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Very pretty spots!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Woo Hoo, spots galore!! What a doll baby, congrats. :stars:


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

She is so cute!:stars:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

So striking! Do you know if she will be staying in your herd yet? I would love to see how her color changes over the next year.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Love Love Love the color. hlala:


----------



## nubeegirl59 (Feb 27, 2014)

She doesn't have a name yet. Her mother is Snap and Snaps best friend is Ginger. Don't know why I am having such a hard time. 
She will stay with the herd so I'll post from time to time. I suspect she will lighten. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

These cuties are part of the reason I really want to get into dairy goats! But I keep hearing that nubians are so so loud. But who can resist those moonspots/dapples. Haha


----------



## nubeegirl59 (Feb 27, 2014)

I have a half Nubian half Boer that is noisy but Snap the purebred isn't noisy at all. I think it depends
on the goat. Love my Nubians! My bucks aren't noisy either. 



Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

beautiful!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

LOOK at those spots ! Love her


----------

